
Ask HN: Who hires interns for compiler/LLVM work? - mnafees
I am a 3rd year undergrad student and I have an interest in compilers and LLVM, in general. I have been contributing code to open source projects. I am enrolled in a co-op program at the University of Waterloo, but most of the co-ops I see is for general Software Development, SRE or Test&#x2F;QA. Are there companies out there that hire interns for compilers&#x2F;LLVM work? If you are one, I&#x27;d love to chat with you!
======
sophiebits
Apple at least has in the past:

[http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-
dev/2015-December/09340...](http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-
dev/2015-December/093403.html)

My guess is they still do.

------
vinodht
For a person like me , who knows that I'm interested in the same topics but
dont know where to start, can you point me to the right resources and the
Github links where you contribute ? Sorry if I'm deviating this thread's
intent but just felt right to ask.

